# صور شهداء ماسبيرو



## ahraf ayad (9 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## fredyyy (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الجامعة 5 : 8 

إِنْ 
رَأَيْتَ *ظُلْمَ* الْفَقِيرِ 
*وَنَزْعَ* الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ 
فِي الْبِلاَدِ *فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ* مِنَ الأَمْرِ 
لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِياً يُلاَحِظُ *وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا*. ​ 
.

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

صعبه قوي بجد

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي ويصبر اهاليهم


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الصور فظيعة


----------



## 200madona (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*دول شهداء وهما دلوفتى فى حضن المسيح 

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي ويصبر اهاليهم ​*


----------



## عبير الورد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

صور مروعه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربناااااا يرحمناااااااا​​*


----------

